# Another Vintage Bitch Carrier Sneak Peak;)



## Ivy's mom

Hi guys....just finished this new one, and thought I would give you a sneak peak. This might, and I said Might go to my secret santa. I'm going to be making up a few so we'll see  I love this fabric and the fur. It is soooo long and lush And the fabric has such a rich look to it. Love the sheen it has. Sorry for the poopy pics, just snapped with my cell in dark light in my livingroom.




















Lori


----------



## flippedstars

I am going to *have* to spring for one of these soon...they are beautiful  You are so talented, and I am eternally jealous


----------



## Ivy's mom

Thanks Kristi, i have such pretty fabrics and furs right now I cant wait to get started on more 

Lori


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

Gorgeous! The color combo is perfect. On my phone it looks like a velvety blue damask. Gorgeous!!!
I just posted on Moni's thread about how beautiful your bags are. 
I need to get one of your bags too. Awhile back you made a gorgeous bag with vintage rose fabric and pink chenille. I loved that bag!! 
You are so talented. I to am jealous!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

so amazing! Can;t wait to see the others too!


----------



## Ivy's mom

Thanks Lisa..yeah its a dark teal color with a dark brown background. Hmmmm...was the pink one you mentioned one of my older styles or this bucket style??

Lori



Mom of 4 Chi's said:


> Gorgeous! The color combo is perfect. On my phone it looks like a velvety blue damask. Gorgeous!!!
> I just posted on Moni's thread about how beautiful your bags are.
> I need to get one of your bags too. Awhile back you made a gorgeous bag with vintage rose fabric and pink chenille. I loved that bag!!
> You are so talented. I to am jealous!


----------



## Ivy's mom

Thanks soo much Sherri 



Chihuahuasloveme said:


> so amazing! Can;t wait to see the others too!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

It was your older style. You made two of them one had pink chenille and the other was a beautiful soft green chenille. I think I'm remembering them correctly. I know they sold very fast!


----------



## N*T*M*4U

I so love this style with the fur!!......


----------



## Ivy's mom

Ahhhhh.....ok.... Yep they did sell quick.



Mom of 4 Chi's said:


> It was your older style. You made two of them one had pink chenille and the other was a beautiful soft green chenille. I think I'm remembering them correctly. I know they sold very fast!


----------



## Reese and Miley

Its beautiful! You always do such gorgeous work. Lucky SS buddy


----------



## Ivy's mom

Thanks Moni, Ivy and Fern LOOOVE theirs. They never want to get out. Willow of course is too big for one, but hopefully she will start loosing some lbs soon from her diet.



N*T*M*4U said:


> I so love this style with the fur!!......


----------



## pigeonsheep

Woowoo! Whoever is that might be getting this bag is very vey luckkkkyyyy. Vintage bitch is awesome


----------



## Ivy's mom

Thanks Katy...I hope they will like what I come up with. Still not sure if this one is going to ss or another one 



Reese and Miley said:


> Its beautiful! You always do such gorgeous work. Lucky SS buddy


----------



## Ivy's mom

Hee heeee...thanks girl  I can't decide what to make next. Even though I do have one I have been wanting to make for myself from a very old vintage tapestry with a gorgeous scene on it. It was very pricey for the tapestry so I know i would never get what it cost me for materials. But I can justify keeping it for myself rofl!!



pigeonsheep said:


> Woowoo! Whoever is that might be getting this bag is very vey luckkkkyyyy. Vintage bitch is awesome


----------



## MakNLFi

Oh wow that is a gorgeous bag! I wish I could sew like this! You do such beautiful work! Who ever you SS is will be thrilled with which ever bag they get I'm positive of that!


----------



## Ivy's mom

Thank you soo much Lisa, you are very sweet to say that. I sure hope so 

Lori



MakNLFi said:


> Oh wow that is a gorgeous bag! I wish I could sew like this! You do such beautiful work! Who ever you SS is will be thrilled with which ever bag they get I'm positive of that!


----------



## omguthrie

That is so beautiful! You really are talented. Even if I could sew like that I don't have your eye for what fabrics and such go together. Color me envious! :daisy:


----------



## foggy

That is just gorgeous!! You are so talented, Lori. That is one of my very favorites of yours and I've loved them all. If it goes as a SS gift, they will be so thrilled.


----------



## cherper

I *LOVE* it!!!!!! 
You are a very talented girl  You should be very proud!!


----------



## cprcheetah

That is so beautiful! I love it!


----------



## sakyurek

Your work is amazing I love this one too


----------



## pigeonsheep

Ivy's mom said:


> Hee heeee...thanks girl  I can't decide what to make next. Even though I do have one I have been wanting to make for myself from a very old vintage tapestry with a gorgeous scene on it. It was very pricey for the tapestry so I know i would never get what it cost me for materials. But I can justify keeping it for myself rofl!!


haha! its always good to keep things for urself too! but do share pics if u ever make that one! :coolwink:


----------



## altered angel

OMGoodness, that is GORGEOUS! Do you sell them?


----------



## 18453

I'm gonna start saving after Xmas is out the way I'm gonna have to get one!!


----------



## TLI

Lori, every time I see one of your bags (or anything you make) it makes me more than envious. I only wish I could sew half as good as you do. Your designs, material choices, quality, etc. surpasses anything I've seen. You should be very proud of your work. Truly exquisite.


----------



## Ivy's mom

omguthrie said:


> That is so beautiful! You really are talented. Even if I could sew like that I don't have your eye for what fabrics and such go together. Color me envious! :daisy:


hee heee.....thanks soo much. I guess it comes from years of sewing 



foggy said:


> That is just gorgeous!! You are so talented, Lori. That is one of my very favorites of yours and I've loved them all. If it goes as a SS gift, they will be so thrilled.


Thanks sooo much, I'm having fun working with all of these new furs and fabrics



cherper said:


> I *LOVE* it!!!!!!
> You are a very talented girl  You should be very proud!!


Ahhhh....thanks soo much, your tooo sweet!!





cprcheetah said:


> That is so beautiful! I love it!


Thanks so much. I really appreciate it



sakyurek said:


> Your work is amazing I love this one too


Thanks soo much, I wish I had more time in the day to work on them.



pigeonsheep said:


> haha! its always good to keep things for urself too! but do share pics if u ever make that one! :coolwink:


Girl, you know I will.


----------



## Ivy's mom

Daisydoo said:


> I'm gonna start saving after Xmas is out the way I'm gonna have to get one!!


Hee heee...well than I better get a fire under my butt and start making some quick 



TLI said:


> Lori, every time I see one of your bags (or anything you make) it makes me more than envious. I only wish I could sew half as good as you do. Your designs, material choices, quality, etc. surpasses anything I've seen. You should be very proud of your work. Truly exquisite.


Teresa...if you keep talking like that your gonna make me cry girl. Your soo sweet


----------



## rache

Thats beautiful Lori. Next year I'll invest in one of your gorgeous bags x


----------



## Ivy's mom

Sounds good girl 



rache said:


> Thats beautiful Lori. Next year I'll invest in one of your gorgeous bags x


----------



## altered angel

Where do you sell your bags? They are lovely.


----------



## Pookypeds

They are beautiful! Are you going to make any more of the original ones that are quilted and without the fur? I live in Florida and all the fur may be a bit too hot for us. I may be interested in one like the originals after the holidays!


----------



## pigeonsheep

altered angel said:


> Where do you sell your bags? They are lovely.


she has an etsy shop , nothing for sale on there as of right now but some of her past works were amazing!

TheVintageBitch on Etsy - Sold Items

also u can contact her thru private message and ask her for details! if you search for "vintage bitch" on chihuahua forum then u can find some posts of some very happy customers~!...me being 1! she is an awesome sewer, no mistakes whatsoever no faulty disproportionate shapes or anythin like that haha....shes just simply...the BEST and at a great price too which is affordable compared to the amount of work she puts in it :daisy:


----------



## altered angel

Thank you 
I'll have a look. 
I love this bag it's gorgeous.


----------



## chi's R me

I LOVE it, if you decide not to send to your ss will you let us know? unless you decide to keep it for yourself. lol


----------



## TLI

I'm just tellin' the truth, Sista'.


----------



## appleblossom

Once again you have outdone your self...stunning as always


----------



## Ivy's mom

chi's R me said:


> I LOVE it, if you decide not to send to your ss will you let us know? unless you decide to keep it for yourself. lol


Hee heee.....I will  Hmmmm....I think I have enough to make one more, so I'm ok. Plus I really need to make the one i mentioned with my vintage tapestry.



TLI said:


> I'm just tellin' the truth, Sista'.


Thanks girl 



appleblossom said:


> Once again you have outdone your self...stunning as always


Thanks soo much. I wish there were two of me so I could make more lol!!


----------



## Ivy's mom

altered angel said:


> Where do you sell your bags? They are lovely.


I sell them in my etsy shop. But sold all of the ones i listed there. WIll be listing more soon. I'll let you all know when I do



Pookypeds said:


> They are beautiful! Are you going to make any more of the original ones that are quilted and without the fur? I live in Florida and all the fur may be a bit too hot for us. I may be interested in one like the originals after the holidays!


Yep..I will, just need to get more of the bucket style out. They seem to be in demand right now.


----------



## TLI

Lori, will you be making another Zebra one? Or do you just make one of a kind? I don't use carriers that often, but I really want one of your bucket style. If I would just not look in these threads! :lol: I use our VB more as a cuddle type bed. They still love it! Even if I never got to use it, I still want one.  I like things like this as keepsakes too.


----------



## Ivy's mom

T, I'm not sure if I have any more of the zebra print. Do you want black and white, cause I am going to buy some pretty black and white damask fabric.
l



TLI said:


> Lori, will you be making another Zebra one? Or do you just make one of a kind? I don't use carriers that often, but I really want one of your bucket style. If I would just not look in these threads! :lol: I use our VB more as a cuddle type bed. They still love it! Even if I never got to use it, I still want one.  I like things like this as keepsakes too.


----------



## TLI

Ivy's mom said:


> T, I'm not sure if I have any more of the zebra print. Do you want black and white, cause I am going to buy some pretty black and white damask fabric.
> l


Ohhhh, that would be gorgeous!!! With hot Pink fur!


----------



## TLI

I'm officially putting in my order for that one, Lori. Black and White Damask fabric with Hot Pink Fur.

I've been envisioning it for almost an hour now.  :lol: No rush, though. If you have others ahead, you know I'll wait as long as it takes.  Plus, I gotta start saving now. :lol:

See what happens when you post these bags? I gotta stop looking! :lol:


----------



## Ivy's mom

I can do that!! Do you like really hot pink fur or a more muted pink. I have a really pretty curly Mongolian fur thAt is called rasberry, but I can find some hot pink I'm sure  I love a mission hee hee!!!


Lori




TLI said:


> I'm officially putting in my order for that one, Lori. Black and White Damask fabric with Hot Pink Fur.
> 
> I've been envisioning it for almost an hour now.  :lol: No rush, though. If you have others ahead, you know I'll wait as long as it takes.  Plus, I gotta start saving now. :lol:
> 
> See what happens when you post these bags? I gotta stop looking! :lol:


----------



## sugarbaby

That is gorgeous  , you are very clever , i would so love to be able to make things like that


----------



## crawlin

looks fabulous xx


----------



## TLI

Ivy's mom said:


> I can do that!! Do you like really hot pink fur or a more muted pink. I have a really pretty curly Mongolian fur thAt is called rasberry, but I can find some hot pink I'm sure  I love a mission hee hee!!!
> 
> 
> Lori


I like this color combo.  It's my personality all the way. You should see this color combo done in a nursery, or for a Wedding. Drop dead gorgeous!!! Me likey!! 










Missions are always fun! :lol: :hello1:

I'm super, duper excited!!!!!! :daisy:


----------



## Ivy's mom

sugarbaby said:


> That is gorgeous  , you are very clever , i would so love to be able to make things like that


Thanks soo much 


crawlin said:


> looks fabulous xx


Thanks, having fun creating them.


----------



## Ivy's mom

Oh I have and it's gorgeous!!!! Hey, I just ordered some hot pink fur that looks just like the color in the pic. Now to find the damask I was talking about. This will be fun




TLI said:


> I like this color combo.  It's my personality all the way. You should see this color combo done in a nursery, or for a Wedding. Drop dead gorgeous!!! Me likey!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missions are always fun! :lol: :hello1:
> 
> I'm super, duper excited!!!!!! :daisy:


----------



## Maleighchi

Lori..

Do you still make the jacket/vests for the chis? I had bought one for Willow way back..and would love to sign up for a couple more for Sassie and Aries.

Willow her in jacket:


----------



## TLI

Ivy's mom said:


> Oh I have and it's gorgeous!!!! Hey, I just ordered some hot pink fur that looks just like the color in the pic. Now to find the damask I was talking about. This will be fun


I can't wait to see it! :hello1:  I absolutely love that color combo!!!  And I already know it will be beyond gorgeous!!!

Editing in the right smilie. :lol:


----------



## Ivy's mom

No... Haven't had any time with the demand of the carriers.




Maleighchi said:


> Lori..
> 
> Do you still make the jacket/vests for the chis? I had bought one for Willow way back..and would love to sign up for a couple more for Sassie and Aries.
> 
> Willow her in jacket:


----------



## Maleighchi

Aww..  Well if you become inspired to make one or two would you keep Sassie and Aries in mind and pm me?


----------



## Ivy's mom

I sure will



Maleighchi said:


> Aww..  Well if you become inspired to make one or two would you keep Sassie and Aries in mind and pm me?


----------



## FurKidMommy

I just love your work!  I wish I was half as talented as you!


----------

